# AFI Screenwriting interview FALL 2017



## Aliza Brugger (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey all-

I thought it would be helpful to create threads revolving around the interviews coming up. I plan to share my interview experience with AFI, NYU and Columbia, but I wanted to get this thread up here for people who might have interviews earlier and want to share their experience in each of the interviews. Hope this will be helpful!


----------



## Jason Hedy (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey!  I recently interviewed for Directing for AFI and I figured maybe my experience in my interview miiiiight be helpful even though it wasn't for Screenwriting.  It was a lot like a conversation.  There were some of the questions that would be expected of an interview like why AFI, why this discipline, what kinds of stories do you want to tell, how will you pay for your education, etc.; but the two interviewers really just seemed to want to get to know me as a person, which was really relaxing especially when you come into your interview nervous as hell not really knowing what to expect.  They asked about where I was from, what kinds of movies I like, and questions that seemed to be related to their own interests and other areas of storytelling.  Overall it was a pretty comfortable and exciting experience!  I really hope that helps for anyone going into an interview as much as it possibly could given the different disciplines


----------



## Aliza Brugger (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Jason! Thank you so much. I will keep all of this in mind! Good luck with the rest of your application process!


----------

